# Hello from Danbury, CT



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad to have you.:wink:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello and welcome from fellow CT archer.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome:cocktail: 

Check out Regional shoots/NE 

Theres a 3D shoot every Sunday in CT and N.Y. {Lower Hudson Valley}

Enjoy :darkbeer:


----------



## flattop4x4 (Feb 12, 2008)

Good to see new blood--welcome.


----------



## Curly09 (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to AT, Norwich here. Active Duty deployed alot but on here when I get the chance.

Jodi
USCGC Eagle


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Eric. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Seems like a great group in here.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*danbury ????*

well what can i say,,,,,WESCONN alimni calls of '82 here ....living in south florida since i graduated. originally from waterbury,,,town plot way. i usually come up every year to fish candlewood and hunt some deer...

are you a WESCONN alum as well ??? or are you an IBM-er ??? everyone from danbury we used to laugh,,,was either a IBM-er,alumni from western or from the old hat factory....people down south dont realize that stetson hats were made right there in danbury connecticut by yankee hands !!!!! lol i tell that to my texas buddies and all they can say is,,,thats why i dont wear a stetson....with a laugh ofcourse.

does danbury have any archery shops ??? i thought i remember when i used to work out at the danbury barbell club that there was a archery shop right down the street....but thats been 25 years ago...man it feels like yesterday...time has FLOWN by like a flash...


----------



## lkmust (Aug 26, 2005)

welcome from a fellow ct archer and hunter!


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome from Glastonbury CT. AT is a great place to learn and share ideas. The south western part of CT is loaded with deer happy hunting.


----------



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> well what can i say,,,,,WESCONN alimni calls of '82 here ....living in south florida since i graduated. originally from waterbury,,,town plot way. i usually come up every year to fish candlewood and hunt some deer...
> 
> are you a WESCONN alum as well ??? or are you an IBM-er ??? everyone from danbury we used to laugh,,,was either a IBM-er,alumni from western or from the old hat factory....people down south dont realize that stetson hats were made right there in danbury connecticut by yankee hands !!!!! lol i tell that to my texas buddies and all they can say is,,,thats why i dont wear a stetson....with a laugh ofcourse.
> 
> does danbury have any archery shops ??? i thought i remember when i used to work out at the danbury barbell club that there was a archery shop right down the street....but thats been 25 years ago...man it feels like yesterday...time has FLOWN by like a flash...


Waterbury!? That's where I grew up. More near Wolcott though. Small world. As for the Stetsons, I know. Danbury's nickname is "Hat City". Kinda makes them twitch when they look at the tag in the hat after that.

I have not found an archery shop in Danbury yet. There is one in Carmel, NY though. 

On your next trip up, drop me a note and we can grab a beer. :darkbeer:


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Welcome to AT from another Connecticut archery addict! :darkbeer: I'm from Beacon Falls. If you get the urge to shoot 3d, there are a bunch of shoots in your area. The wife and I and a bunch of other here shoot almost every weekend.


----------



## ctbb (Aug 5, 2007)

*Hello from Marlborough*

"Only 364 more days 'til huntin' season."


----------



## dragginbait (Jan 18, 2008)

*just startin'*

just joined today.
had some bumps but got over it.
looking foward to it.:darkbeer:


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome to AT, Danbury! :darkbeer:
How is Jerry Nadeau? I used to love how he was introduced as "The Pride of Danbury Connecticut". 
I am sorry because if you are not a Nascar fan, none of that makes sense.


----------



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

chuck7413 said:


> Welcome to AT, Danbury! :darkbeer:
> How is Jerry Nadeau? I used to love how he was introduced as "The Pride of Danbury Connecticut".
> I am sorry because if you are not a Nascar fan, none of that makes sense.


Not a NASCAR fan, but since his accident and the Army car dropped him, you never hear about him anymore. My guess is he is now running the go-cart operation in Wallingford.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice Area.....Next time We get up there I'll have to bring my bow and come shoot with you! My Wife is from Danbury origanally but been a Virginian the past 20 years!! We still get up there to visit her close friends and Family!!

But Welcome to AT!! If your ever in need of anything Someone one here can help! Archers helping archers!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard!:thumbs_up


----------

